# Ideas of how to make a jig for vertical miter-lock cuts



## DustyMiner (Jun 13, 2013)

I like to use the miter-lock joint for making drawers and boxes, however, I am hesitant to freehand the stock on the router table. I made a simple sled to route the horizontal part of the joint (see 



) but I'm not sure what to do for the vertical cut. Right now I simply push the board though using a piece of scrap and a featherboard, but I'm really uncomfortable with the lack of control that I have when doing it this way. I'm hoping someone on lumberjocks will have a suggestion on how to make a jig that will allow me to route the vertical stock in a way that gives me similar control to what I have when using the sled on the horizontal stock.

Thanks in advance for your suggestions and ideas…


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I built one if this what you are looking for. I can snap a pic when I get home in a few hours but it was based on this video only without the commercial fence extension. Just t-slotted some MDF onto my router fence. Reply or PM me if you still need me take a pic. I use a double stacked featherboard to help steady the workpiece. As you probably know, the slightest little wiggle makes your wood scrap. I also put MDF on the table and fence with the bit raised up to clear the MDF creating a zero clearance setup.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow, two lock miter posts in a day. No need for a jig. I use double stick tape and some 3/4" MDF strips and it works great. Here's a blog post I did on lock miter setup a while back.


----------



## DustyMiner (Jun 13, 2013)

Andy, I copied the idea you posted. While in the picture I dont have it set up with a sacraficial fence, I did make it so that it can be used with/without one. This is certenly the way to go, for those vertical cuts, thanks for the help!


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

that was great info . but i did not see any pictures of zero clearance fenses in action .I would love to avoid any chipping .


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> that was great info . but i did not see any pictures of zero clearance fenses in action .I would love to avoid any chipping .
> 
> - josephf


I can post a pic later this evening or tomorrow of what it looks like but basically I used MDF to make a semi circular hole the diameter of the bit and attached it to the router table with a hole where the adjustment is for my lift. Then the vertical fence is positioned in front of the bit and slowly pushed backwards so the bit creates its own zero clearance hole. That's probably overkill since Kelly PM'd me and said his version worked flawlessly.


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

looking forward to seeing it .zero clearance fenses are something that needs more attention . love more creative info .seems like i always need one .


----------



## recon49 (May 21, 2018)

> Wow, two lock miter posts in a day. No need for a jig. I use double stick tape and some 3/4" MDF strips and it works great. Here s a blog post I did on lock miter setup a while back.
> 
> - Rich


Pretty good trick Rich. Nice


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> looking forward to seeing it .zero clearance fenses are something that needs more attention . love more creative info .seems like i always need one .
> 
> - josephf


Seems I must have used those pieces of MDF for some other purpose so, sorry, no pics. They are nothing special, just semi-circles that closely hug the shape of the bit.


----------

